
Ask HN: Any Podcast Hosts Here? - mmili
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;we.fo&#x2F;<p>Saw this on Product Hunt and it seems rather intuitive.  Apparently it makes smart landing pages for different shows.
======
gus_massa
Are you the owner? It's ok to post your stuff here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20708781](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20708781)

~~~
mmili
I'm not the owner actually. I just read about the guy who made it being a kid
from 17 and found it fascinating. Wasn't sure if anyone used it or not after
seeing it

